# Poudriere options for a port aren`t applied?



## jazzraven (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi everybody!
I am trying to figure out how to update my mail/dovecot22 to mail/dovecot and doing that I have found a great tool called ports-mgmt/poudriere.
But it seems that options I check using `poudriere options mail/dovecot` are not applied (I need *MySQL support* in the compiled package).
I do:
`poudriere options mail/dovecot`
see that it changed my options for the port:
/usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options/mail_dovecot/options:

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for dovecot-2.3.4_5
_OPTIONS_READ=dovecot-2.3.4_5
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=DOCS EXAMPLES LIBSODIUM LIBWRAP LUA LZ4 VPOPMAIL GSSAPI_NONE GSSAPI_BASE GSSAPI_HEIMDAL GSSAPI_MIT CDB LDAP MYSQL PGSQL SQLITE ICU LUCENE SOLR TEXTCAT
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DOCS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=EXAMPLES
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIBSODIUM
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LIBWRAP
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LUA
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LZ4
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=VPOPMAIL
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GSSAPI_NONE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GSSAPI_BASE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GSSAPI_HEIMDAL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GSSAPI_MIT
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=CDB
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LDAP
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MYSQL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PGSQL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SQLITE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ICU
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LUCENE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SOLR
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=TEXTCAT
```

then I do `poudriere bulk -C -j freebsd_11-1x64 -p default -f port-list` where port-list contains this:

ports-mgmt/pkg
mail/dovecot
mail/dovecot-pigeonhole


```
ports-mgmt/pkg
mail/dovecot
mail/dovecot-pigeonhole
```

I get a package _dovecot-2.3.4_5 _
then on the target box I disable the official FreeBSD repo and enable mine, install the package and see that it still has no MySQL support:


```
# pkg info | grep dovecot
dovecot-2.3.4_5                Secure, fast and powerful IMAP and POP3 server
# pkg info dovecot-2.3.4_5
dovecot-2.3.4_5
Name           : dovecot
Version        : 2.3.4_5
Installed on   : Wed Feb 13 13:07:39 2019 MSK
Origin         : mail/dovecot
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : ipv6 mail
Licenses       : MIT, LGPL21
Maintainer     : ler@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.dovecot.org/
Comment        : Secure, fast and powerful IMAP and POP3 server
Options        :
        CDB            : off
        DOCS           : on
        EXAMPLES       : on
        GSSAPI_BASE    : off
        GSSAPI_HEIMDAL : off
        GSSAPI_MIT     : off
        GSSAPI_NONE    : on
        ICU            : off
        LDAP           : off
        LIBSODIUM      : off
        LIBWRAP        : on
        LUA            : off
        LUCENE         : off
        LZ4            : off
        MYSQL          : off
        PGSQL          : off
        SOLR           : off
        SQLITE         : off
        TEXTCAT        : off
        VPOPMAIL       : off
Shared Libs required:
        libssl.so.9
        libcrypto.so.9
Shared Libs provided:
        lib99_welcome_plugin.so
        ...
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1101001
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:dovecot:dovecot:2.3.4:::::freebsd11:x64:5
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : poudriere
Flat size      : 20.0MiB
```

and in the building logs I see that the option has not been applied:


```
=>> Building mail/dovecot
build started at Wed Feb 13 12:57:28 MSK 2019
port directory: /usr/ports/mail/dovecot
package name: dovecot-2.3.4_5
building for: FreeBSD freebsd_11-1x64-default-job-01 11.1-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p15 amd64
maintained by: ler@FreeBSD.org
Makefile ident:      $FreeBSD: head/mail/dovecot/Makefile 489515 2019-01-06 17:46:53Z ler $
Poudriere version: 3.2.8
Host OSVERSION: 1101001
Jail OSVERSION: 1101001
Job Id: 01

---Begin Environment---
SHELL=/bin/csh
OSVERSION=1101001
UNAME_v=FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p15
UNAME_r=11.1-RELEASE-p15
BLOCKSIZE=K
MAIL=/var/mail/root
STATUS=1
HOME=/root
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
LOCALBASE=/usr/local
USER=root
LIBEXECPREFIX=/usr/local/libexec/poudriere
POUDRIERE_VERSION=3.2.8
MASTERMNT=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/freebsd_11-1x64-default/ref
POUDRIERE_BUILD_TYPE=bulk
PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
SAVED_TERM=xterm
GID=0
UID=0
PWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/freebsd_11-1x64-default/ref/.p/pool
P_PORTS_FEATURES=FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
MASTERNAME=freebsd_11-1x64-default
SCRIPTPREFIX=/usr/local/share/poudriere
OLDPWD=/usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/freebsd_11-1x64-default/ref/.p
SCRIPTPATH=/usr/local/share/poudriere/bulk.sh
POUDRIEREPATH=/usr/local/bin/poudriere
---End Environment---

---Begin Poudriere Port Flags/Env---
PORT_FLAGS=
PKGENV=
FLAVOR=
DEPENDS_ARGS=
MAKE_ARGS=
---End Poudriere Port Flags/Env---

---Begin OPTIONS List---
===> The following configuration options are available for dovecot-2.3.4_5:
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     EXAMPLES=on: Build and/or install examples
     LIBSODIUM=off: support libsodium based crypts (ARGON2I/ARGON2ID)
     LIBWRAP=on: TCP wrapper support
     LUA=off: Lua scripting language support
     LZ4=off: LZ4 compression support
     VPOPMAIL=off: vpopmail support
====> Database support
     CDB=off: CDB database support
     LDAP=off: LDAP protocol support
     MYSQL=off: MySQL database support
     PGSQL=off: PostgreSQL database support
     SQLITE=off: SQLite database support
====> Full text search plugins
     ICU=off: Use libicu for FTS unicode normalization
     LUCENE=off: CLucene FTS support
     SOLR=off: Solr FTS support
     TEXTCAT=off: Libtextcat FTS support
====> GSSAPI Security API support: you have to select exactly one of them
     GSSAPI_NONE=on: Build without GSSAPI support
     GSSAPI_BASE=off: Use GSSAPI from base
     GSSAPI_HEIMDAL=off: Use Heimdal GSSAPI from security/heimdal
     GSSAPI_MIT=off: Use MIT GSSAPI from security/krb5
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
---End OPTIONS List---
```
 
So what am I doing wrong guys?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2019)

jazzraven said:


> poudriere bulk -C -j freebsd_11-1x64 -p default -f port-list


Run `poudriere options -j freebsd_11-1x64 -p default -f port-list` to set the options specific for this jail, ports tree and file list.

(you can remove the `-p default`, it's the default and doesn't need to be specified)


----------



## jazzraven (Feb 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Run `poudriere options -j freebsd_11-1x64 -p default -f port-list` to set the options specific for this jail, ports tree and file list.
> 
> (you can remove the `-p default`, it's the default and doesn't need to be specified)


Thanks! It works now!
_*How can I mark the thread SOLVED?*_


----------

